# Dog bedsack I made



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are 4 pics of the bedsack I made today:


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats uber cute.

Do you sell those?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I need one in that fabric! Really I do!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Really cute!~! You are very talented. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Bexxo said:


> Thats uber cute.
> 
> Do you sell those?


Yes, I do sell them. This one, the sell is pending, so it's sold already. If you do want one or more made, let me know. I don't have a Paypal set up yet, so I require a moneyorder sent before I get the materials and make them to order. I can get just about any color and quite a selection of designs. I'm selling them for $35.00 each, which includes the shipping. If interested, let me know and I will PM the address and everything.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> Here are 4 pics of the bedsack I made today:



This one is now up for sale as the lady who did want it cannot buy it now.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

when will you have PayPal?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I do not have Paypal, so I would require a moneyorder sent before item is sent to you. There are several people on here who know me and who can vouch that I am an honest decent person and won't rip you off.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

The shipping is included in the asking price!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Just to let you all know that the doggie bedsack I have made is still up for sale! Also, I can make whatever color, etc. that you would want.:coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Do you have Christmas fabrics? It's never too early to get ready for the season!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

aww, the ducks are so cute! you did a nice job


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> Here are 4 pics of the bedsack I made today:




Here are pictures of one dog bedsack that I make.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

thats really good was it hard to make? how long did it take you to make it? if i didnt already have one i would buy it


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

These are old pictures that I pulled up on here from over a year ago. I have newer pics of ones I have made but I cannot for the life of me get them on here from photobucket!! So frustrating!!:foxes15: Anyway.....these pics show what they look like. So if anyone is interested, I do make them for sale and now I do have Paypal.


----------

